# 1914 Restoration



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The old homes are a labor of love, they just have that warm feeling about them once restored.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I see a whole lot of old peeling paint. 
About a 100% chance of it being lead based.
Do you and you family a favor and buy some Peel Away II paint stripper and strip it before they move in!
No way do you want to be sanding it.


----------



## thebarn61 (Jan 31, 2014)

joecaption said:


> I see a whole lot of old peeling paint.
> About a 100% chance of it being lead based.
> Do you and you family a favor and buy some Peel Away II paint stripper and strip it before they move in!
> No way do you want to be sanding it.


Ya, we're not sanding it. Is this the best product you've used yourself? I noticed the stripper we used on some interior doors did all but the last layer. We have been told it's most likely buttermilk paint on the first layer? What's your thought on this?
Thxs


----------



## MBogumil (Feb 3, 2014)

So great to see green grass! Haven't seen it for a while here in West Virginia! LOL I am buying an older home too. Not sure just when it was built but the main floor joist are 1/2 logs with the bark still on them! Anyway, we also have a lot of wood cabinets and door frames that have been painted over the years that we'd like to strip down. What kind of paint stripper did you use?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks like a nice project.


----------



## thebarn61 (Jan 31, 2014)

MBogumil said:


> So great to see green grass! Haven't seen it for a while here in West Virginia! LOL I am buying an older home too. Not sure just when it was built but the main floor joist are 1/2 logs with the bark still on them! Anyway, we also have a lot of wood cabinets and door frames that have been painted over the years that we'd like to strip down. What kind of paint stripper did you use?


We've been using the run of the mill ace, HD, lowes stripper. Gets it down to the first coat but doesn't affect the first coat. Sanding and feathering a primer then paint


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Read all the warnings on the can of stripper you have been using then read the warnings on Products like Peel Away, citrus, and soy strippers.
I've been to some Shaker villages where they had made there own milk based paint and the paint is still stuck on after 100 years.
May be why none of the major paint company's promote it.


----------



## thebarn61 (Jan 31, 2014)

joecaption said:


> Read all the warnings on the can of stripper you have been using then read the warnings on Products like Peel Away, citrus, and soy strippers.
> I've been to some Shaker villages where they had made there own milk based paint and the paint is still stuck on after 100 years.
> May be why none of the major paint company's promote it.


Ya, the last (first) coat left behind is still in great condition after 100 years. just needs to be feathered for the new coats.


----------



## Arlo (Jan 17, 2008)

I love that house! I hope you continue to post. 

You can get the same effect of Peel Away by using Citristrip and covering it with freezer paper while it dries. Freezer paper is paper on one side and saran wrap on the other. It is identical to the paper Peel Away sells with their product. It keeps the stripper from drying out while it works. When I last had to strip a project I got a big roll of freezer paper at Walmart. I don't think I ever see I at my regular grocery store. I figured this out after I used up all the Peel Away in town and needed a substitute.


----------



## thebarn61 (Jan 31, 2014)

joecaption said:


> Read all the warnings on the can of stripper you have been using then read the warnings on Products like Peel Away, citrus, and soy strippers.
> I've been to some Shaker villages where they had made there own milk based paint and the paint is still stuck on after 100 years.
> May be why none of the major paint company's promote it.


Noted!


----------



## thebarn61 (Jan 31, 2014)

*1914 restoration*

Interior pre-demo pictures


----------



## thebarn61 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Interior pre-demo pictures*

Interior pre-demo pictures


----------



## thebarn61 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Interior pre-demo pictures*

Interior pre-demo pictures


----------



## thebarn61 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Interior pre-demo pictures*

Interior pre-demo pictures


----------



## thebarn61 (Jan 31, 2014)

*start of demo*

The beginning of restoration


----------



## thebarn61 (Jan 31, 2014)

*demo in Procees*

more demo


----------



## thebarn61 (Jan 31, 2014)

*demo underway*

demo in process


----------



## thebarn61 (Jan 31, 2014)

*demo comtinues*

unfortunately more rot than anticipated, not surprised though!
And that's where I am as of 2-15-2014. I need to raise the front porch roof next to replace/repair rotten frame pieces and put in new decking. Then repair the back porch and replace the roof! DOH!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Awesome progress.


----------



## csmurray1 (Feb 23, 2014)

looks good


----------



## thebarn61 (Jan 31, 2014)

*raised the front porch 2nd story roof*

Unfortunately there's a little more rot than expected, I need to repair/replace framework as well as the top deck boards. Columns so far are all intact, only rot on the bases. We went to a vintage salvage shop and came across a gentleman making dining room tables from reclaimed tongue and groove pine boards like the ones I am pulling off, the wife fell in love with it as well as I did. Another project another day but looking forward to it it really looked great! 
No sooner than the day after I raise the roof, we get a tornado warning!!! Luckily, there was no problems, light rain and only a little wind :thumbsup:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice work.

You are making some real progress. Keep it up!!!


----------



## rrudd2 (May 20, 2013)

Amazing progress! Keep up the great work and please continue to post on your progress.


----------



## thebarn61 (Jan 31, 2014)

*pictures of the deck in progress*

Here are some more pictures of the deck in progress. Pretty much had to replace all the perimeter wood and most of the joist as well. My wife and youngest daughter stripping the window frames!


----------



## thebarn61 (Jan 31, 2014)

*more progress*

Some more pictures of my girls great window restoration  Think I'll keep them for a while longer.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

I like it:thumbsup: It will be worth it in the end. If you couldn't DIY then it would be a money pit. I'll be following. dorf dude


----------



## jharris79 (Jan 31, 2014)

Awesome progress so far, that's a heck of a project you've got going.


----------



## thebarn61 (Jan 31, 2014)

*moving along with the front porch*

The craftsmanship in this house is remarkable! I am truly enjoying the renovation. It's busting my butt, but worth the experience and knowledge of century old carpentry.


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

That's an amazing house! Nice work!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Any update pictures?


----------



## thebarn61 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes I do BigJim


----------



## thebarn61 (Jan 31, 2014)

*framing upstairs bathrooms*

Here we are framing the upstairs bathrooms making 2 from one.
Taking space from back bedroom and storage area too. MbRm bath with walk-in shower. Hall BthRm with stand up shower


----------



## thebarn61 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Front Covered Porch*

Here I am replacing front covered porch deck boards that I had milled from BG Sawmill down the road. recreating the herringbone pattern at corners.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you for the pictures, looking good.


----------



## thebarn61 (Jan 31, 2014)

*back covered porch*

new deck installed on the back porch.


----------



## thebarn61 (Jan 31, 2014)

*back porch restoration*

Here's more pictures of the covered back porch restoration. Bead board ceiling 2/3 thirds % rotted from hole in the roof!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

You are coming along nicely, thanks for keeping us updated, we appreciate it.


----------



## DiyFixer (Jul 17, 2013)

I've been following your project and I really like the progress you've made. I have a 1910 house up in WI and I definitely see some similarities with all the off-angles and slat boards etc. I'm planning on starting a project showcase myself. Be sure to swing by.


----------



## thebarn61 (Jan 31, 2014)

I look forward to it fixer, and thanks!


----------

